# South Africa Bowhunt July 2014



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

My hunting partner and I are headed back to South Africa in July with Africa Sport Hunting Safaris. I hunted with them last year, got a great deal on a return trip and there is room for several more bowhunters that they said could come at the same price. I've been 3 times now and they are by far the best I have hunted with, just send me PM and I'll get you linked up with them if you are interested.


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

All the "ttt" kind of seems to be a waste since it's been at the top since the original post.


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

yes, you are correct sir.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Out of curiosity, have you tried the African section on Bowsite?


----------



## bowhunterbill (Mar 19, 2012)

no, I'll check that out, thanks!


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am always looking for new places to hunt...what kind of deal are you talking about on the prices?

Rich


----------

